# ZAGGPortfolio Keyboard



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

For my 66th birthday my son gave me a ZAGG Keyboard to go eith my iPad 3.  I love this thing.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree! Zagg makes a great keyboard. Lots of great functions!


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got the Zagg Flex keyboard.  I think I'm going to love it.


----------

